# Tow Vehicle For Outback 31rqs



## jostrid

Help we are considering moving up from out Ultra-Lite Trailite 30foot and have fallen in love with the Outback Sydney 31RQS. What has us really concerned is the added weight and Height of the Outback. We fiqure about 3000 more pounds and 3 feet of added height. Our tow unit is a HD 3/4 Chevrolet Express RWB Passenger Van with the 6.0 litre engine and the 3.73 axle. Our current TT pulls behind without effort. Looking at specs we are not really within spec.

Does anyone have any ideas. We will not be upgrading the Express Van. Are we asking for trouble if we consider this purchase? We are long distance travellers.

Please offer you opinions.

Thank you.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

What is the factory rating on the Chevy. I just upgraded my TV to the diesel powered Excursion from a 1/2 ton avalanche mainly because I wasn't happy with the power, but that was with the 5.3L vortec, not the 6.0L. I would be more comfortable with 4.10 gears in the van, especially for a big trailer.

Tim


----------



## jostrid

hatcityhosehauler said:


> What is the factory rating on the Chevy.Â I just upgraded my TV to the diesel powered Excursion from a 1/2 ton avalanche mainly because I wasn't happy with the power, but that was with the 5.3L vortec, not the 6.0L.Â I would be more comfortable with 4.10 gears in the van, especially for a big trailer.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]101697[/snapback]​


Thank you for the thought. With the 3.73 the rating says only 7800 lbs. With the 4.11 the rating jumps to 9600.

But we had a van with the 4.11 and actually found it to be a real pain. Constant roaring from the engine and problems keeping the speed up on the highway.

What is the REAL benefit of the 4.11, They don' t upgrade the Axle parts or casing, the engine and running gear remain the same. So other than better start up, what is the reason for a 2000 lb gain in capacity?

Thanks


----------



## sleecjr

The 4.11 helps keep yor transmition cool and working. Revs might be noisy, but that is how the tv deals with a heavy load. If the trans shifted to the next gear up there would be a greated load on the clutches. thus more slipping and more heat
( yes even auto trans have clutches) Heat is bad. To much heat and no more trans.
I am no tow expert, but as I was told if i wanted my tv to last. Dont tow above 80% of the rating for any duration.
good luck with you outback you will love it..


----------



## zoomzoom8

Congrats! Your looking at a beast of a trailer.......

Minimums, if you choose the half ton world, look hard at the Titan. Check out all the tests of half tons and time after time again, when it comes to towing the Titan pulls out front. Keep in mind the wheelbase is a little over a foot too short to be ideal but that can be resolved with a good weight distribution setup. The only way we would dump ours at this point is if Nissan offered a heavy duty version of it (rumor has it, that it is in the works). We get between 9 and 11mpg towing the lodge.

That being said, do a search and you will find tons of info here from the fine folks that drive diesel's. There are tons of excellent offerings from the big three. At this point the fuel cost is a wash. The thing that may be the deal breaker is the insane upcharges the big three charge for that platform upgrade.

Good luck with your quest......and welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## madmaccm

Hello Jostrid,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. I have to agree with zoomzoom8 about the Titan.

I was not considering a TT this big and was unsure with the Titan but have found it to be a very good TV with the Reese dual cam high-perf hitch. Plenty of power even with towing the huge 31RQS in the mountains here in NH.

C-Mac


----------



## mswalt

> We will not be upgrading the Express Van


Well, my honest opinion is if you're not going to be upgrading the van and it does have a weight rating of only 7800 pounds, the Sydney 31RQS is too much trailer for your TV. Dry, it weighs over 7000, and that's not counting clothes, food, water, people in your van, stuff, etc.

Yes, it's a beauty of a TT, but not at the sake of ruining your TV. I'd look at something smaller or consider changing TVs.

Mark


----------



## muliedon

I have been towing a 28bh with a 6.0 with 3.73 in a 1500HD Crew Cab, and I think that it is about as much trailer as I would want to tow with it. I have heard that the 4.11 makes a pretty good difference, maybe you could switch out your gears. I think there have been a few that have done that on this site. If I remember right it was somewhere around $1500 to $2000 for a two wheel drive vehicle. Just a suggestion.

Don


----------



## kchiebert

Newbie here with the same question as original post. We just put a downpayment on a 31RQS TT and are trying to decide on the TV. Our TV will have to be able to hold 4 carseats as well as mom and dad along with pulling the TT and our "stuff".

Would love to hear thoughts on which vehicles could handle the task. We're thinking Expedition/Suburban/Yukon.

Wish I could have found this website forum sooner!!


----------



## Excursions R Us

kchiebert said:


> Newbie here with the same question as original post. We just put a downpayment on a 31RQS TT and are trying to decide on the TV. Our TV will have to be able to hold 4 carseats as well as mom and dad along with pulling the TT and our "stuff".
> 
> Would love to hear thoughts on which vehicles could handle the task. We're thinking Expedition/Suburban/Yukon.
> 
> Wish I could have found this website forum sooner!!
> [snapback]104008[/snapback]​


Ford Excursion (Diesel) is the way to go!!!!


----------



## drobe5150

kchiebert said:


> Newbie here with the same question as original post. We just put a downpayment on a 31RQS TT and are trying to decide on the TV. Our TV will have to be able to hold 4 carseats as well as mom and dad along with pulling the TT and our "stuff".
> 
> Would love to hear thoughts on which vehicles could handle the task. We're thinking Expedition/Suburban/Yukon.
> 
> Wish I could have found this website forum sooner!!
> [snapback]104008[/snapback]​


no no and no on the expedition or the yukon










yes on the suburban w/ 8.1 or excursion w/v10 or 6.0 diesel (after 03)









just my 2 cents

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper

kchiebert said:


> Newbie here with the same question as original post. We just put a downpayment on a 31RQS TT and are trying to decide on the TV. Our TV will have to be able to hold 4 carseats as well as mom and dad along with pulling the TT and our "stuff".
> 
> Would love to hear thoughts on which vehicles could handle the task. We're thinking Expedition/Suburban/Yukon.
> 
> Wish I could have found this website forum sooner!!
> [snapback]104008[/snapback]​


Expedition/Yukon - No Way

Suburban - 3/4 ton with 4:10 and min of a 6.0 (but should be a 8 liter to best).

Just about any 1 ton would do the job.


----------



## Grunt0311

Okay, noone else wants to say the obvious, so I will. In my opinion (and the opinion of the vehicle manufacturer) nobody should be towing a 31ft trailer with a half ton truck. I know, I know, you will always have someone that says I have been doing it for years without any problems, but they are just a time bomb waiting to go off. I just hope none of them kill anyone I know when they lose control! There is more than just the power of the engine that comes into play. A half ton truck doesnt have the brake system to handle a load that big. When they heat up and fail, someone is going to get hurt.

I know I have pulled some oversized loads from time to time, but if I was looking to do it on a consistant basis, I would either upgrade TV, or get smaller TT.

Good luck in your decision, and BE SAFE! action


----------



## drobe5150

Grunt0311 said:


> Okay, noone else wants to say the obvious, so I will. In my opinion (and the opinion of the vehicle manufacturer) nobody should be towing a 31ft trailer with a half ton truck. I know, I know, you will always have someone that says I have been doing it for years without any problems, but they are just a time bomb waiting to go off. I just hope none of them kill anyone I know when they lose control! There is more than just the power of the engine that comes into play. A half ton truck doesnt have the brake system to handle a load that big. When they heat up and fail, someone is going to get hurt.
> 
> I know I have pulled some oversized loads from time to time, but if I was looking to do it on a consistant basis, I would either upgrade TV, or get smaller TT.
> 
> Good luck in your decision, and BE SAFE! action
> [snapback]105087[/snapback]​


bill

awesome response, could not say it any better

darrel


----------



## mountainlady56

Yeah, what grunt and drobe said!! Please think of your personal safety/wife/children BEFORE you truck out on the road with a TV that just won't do the job for you!! Life's too short, without making it shorter!
Darlene action


----------

